# AoS Khorgorath



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

He guys, I'm going to be working on some of the new khorne models from the age of sigma box as part of a shop army and figured I would share pics of "Smiling Larry" the khorgorath. Come on have you ever seen a happier giant, blood letting, murder beast?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That is one wild looking model! I truly like the colours and their execution, it just kinda looks like it has a Khorne/Tzeentch identity crisis going on.

Smiling Larry is the perfect moniker for such a beast!


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sure why but the blue reminds me of when you twist blue tac. Anyway really nice.


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

Love the alternative colour scheme. Makes a change from all the red beasties.


----------

